# Abralon Discs



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Has anyone got some spare 150mm Abralon discs going spare.
I need to buy at least one of the 2000 & 4000 ones asap.
Appreciate it if anyone can help.
Cheers


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Bump in case it got missed in the rush this morning.


----------



## 3dr (Mar 1, 2008)

try coatings direct in splott in cardiff paul, maybe something for the shop?


----------



## Slangwerks (May 10, 2006)

I got some 75mm discs in those grades if you need them mate, give me a bell if that helps!


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Cheers guys
I'v sorted it now, got a box of each now.

Aready had some 75mm ones, just needed the bigger size.
Thanks 
Paul


----------



## 3dr (Mar 1, 2008)

where did you source them from?


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

I can now supply these.
I have 1000, 2000 & 4000 150mm in stock and will have 75mm in later in the week.


----------

